# Final Fantasy 8 won't install on Window 7



## fds2 (Aug 28, 2009)

For some reason it won't let me install FF8 on my Window 7 it doesn't respond n you have to close it. IS there any way i can install it on Window 7? Any response would help thank youray:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
Have you been able to get through the installation proccess, and games doesn't respond on loading it, or is the problem occuring during the installation proccess?


----------



## fds2 (Aug 28, 2009)

Shorty after i click install the game doesn't respond and a window pops up telling me its not responding either wait for it to respond / check for solution / close the program. It used to work for my other system.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Try uninstalling any parts of the game that installs to the hard drive using Revouninstaller, then try reinstalling from the disk.


----------



## fds2 (Aug 28, 2009)

Its never been installed because it doesn't let me install it at all it just crashes or doesn't respond when i try to install it. Is it because it doesn't run on Window 7 because it is a pretty old pc game.


----------



## stormborn (Aug 29, 2009)

No, if it works on XP it will work on WIndows 7. I'm assuming you are running the RC of Win 7 like I am. have you tried exploring the disc and then right click, run in compatibility mode, XP, etc? Run it like it's XP and see if that helps.....also make sure the disc is not dirty, sounds silly but small things matter


----------



## fds2 (Aug 28, 2009)

I have tried exploring the disc and running it as XP, it still doesn't work  the disc is brand new got it as a gift. For some reason it just won't let me install it.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you have another computer that is not running Windows 7? If so, does the game work there?


----------



## fds2 (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah it did work on my old computer which was window xp s3.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Does this system meet the minimum system requirements for the game?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you tried right clicking on the install.exe and selecting run as administrator?
Did you install on your old PC from this Disk or another disk?


----------



## fds2 (Aug 28, 2009)

I just tried running it as administrator it does the same exact thing  it doesn't respond or show any sorts of installation but i do see my cd-rom light blinking a lot if that helps. My system should be able to play FF8 it doesn't really require much to play that game.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try the CD in another system, and try another installation on this system.


----------



## suplexx (Sep 6, 2010)

I have the exact same problem. when I try and install the game, nothing happens. I've tried changing the compatibility and running it as an administrator, but nothing happens. I go into the task manager and it says that the 32-bit setup launcher is running but the window for the installation doesn't happen.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

please tell us if this is the retail version of the game and not downloaded from a torrent. if it's a torrent the problem can be more easily solved, if not then you could have a bigger problem. I have noticed a very strange problem with getting it to work with Vista, but I've heard it can be done. 7 is virtually identical so it should work in theory.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

http://forums.eyesonff.com/final-fantasy-viii/120909-how-run-ff8-pc-version-iso-real-way.html

that link seems to have a tutorial to get the game to work but it seems to be quite awkward,i have never done this so i dont know if it will work [i played it on a ps1 :] ]


----------



## suplexx (Sep 6, 2010)

I got mine from a torrent and I burned the iso's so it should be just like the original. I have the installation disk and the 4 game disks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The forum does not provide help with torrents or illegal activities like pirated software.


----------

